# Batmetal!



## BumbleBee (21/4/18)

What is seen here cannot be unseen, or unheard... you have been warned

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## zadiac (21/4/18)

Wow. There are people that actually like this? Makes me shiver at the thought of that. This is seriously messed up.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## blujeenz (21/4/18)

Thought it might be something like this.






Turned out to be this for the ears.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Adephi (21/4/18)

Did you guys think if Batman had a band he will sound like Taylor Swift or Ed Sheeran?

I think this is pretty cool!

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (21/4/18)

I see you've found my alarm tone...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## craigb (21/4/18)

BRUTAL!!!

That is so METAL!!!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## craigb (21/4/18)

zadiac said:


> Wow. There are people that actually like this? Makes me shiver at the thought of that. This is seriously messed up.


Messed up/awesome... Po-tay-toe / pot-ah-toh


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (21/4/18)

Awesome !!


----------



## DoubleD (21/4/18)

Old but gold 

Here's the sequel :




And if you're a fan :

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## craigb (21/4/18)

DoubleD said:


> Old but gold
> 
> Here's the sequel :
> 
> ...



original murmaider

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## craigb (21/4/18)

Those were epic. Thanks @BumbleBee & @DoubleD

@Stosta, I think this is probably up your alley...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Humbolt (23/4/18)

Wow, that was actually really cool.


----------



## Darius1332 (23/4/18)

I think this guy making the vids is currently trying to get a live show/tour going, not sure how that works for animated stuff but would still be awesome on a big screen and massive speakers.


----------



## SmokeyJoe (23/4/18)



Reactions: Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## BumbleBee (23/4/18)

SmokeyJoe said:


> View attachment 130051


Even Worf is unsure

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (23/4/18)

BumbleBee said:


> Even Worf is unsure


Never thought of @BumbleBee as a Trekkie


----------



## BumbleBee (23/4/18)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Never thought of @BumbleBee as a Trekkie


Um yeah, I may have watched some of this stuff once or twice, just don’t tell anyone

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Stosta (15/5/18)

Not sure how I managed to miss this thread despite the tag (thanks @craigb )!

I flippin' LOVE Dethklok! Despite their cheesy lyrics the music is actually really good, and after a while you start buying into the whole idea of the bad lyrics too! For anyone interested in this sort of thing you have to check out their series call Metalocalypse.

I know @Schnappie will back me up on the awesomeness that is Dethklok!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Schnappie (15/5/18)

Ah, @BumbleBee I knew there was a reason I thought you were cool despite being a generous vendor and all round nice guy!

@Stosta yes I can, and here is one to get stuck in your head before you head home!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## zadiac (16/5/18)

I had hoped this thread would die silently in a corner somewhere, but alas, here it is again. Dreadful stuff.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## craigb (16/5/18)

zadiac said:


> I had hoped this thread would die silently in a corner somewhere, but alas, here it is again. Dreadful stuff.


Dreadfully awesome and brutally metal!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Stosta (16/5/18)

With @craigb being the lead singer! He's famous!


----------



## Stosta (16/5/18)

Schnappie said:


> Ah, @BumbleBee I knew there was a reason I thought you were cool despite being a generous vendor and all round nice guy!
> 
> @Stosta yes I can, and here is one to get stuck in your head before you head home!



Lol! My wife keeps always sings over this song with "lovecopter" instead of "hatredcopter"!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Schnappie (16/5/18)

Stosta said:


> Lol! My wife keeps always sings over this song with "lovecopter" instead of "hatredcopter"!


Better to take off someone's face in love rather than in hate

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stosta (16/5/18)

Schnappie said:


> Better to take off someone's face in love rather than in hate


Hahaha! Unless your face is the one being taken off, then I imagine they both feel about the same!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

